# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Tool] Multibox (EU/NA)

## Roonvar

*Blade & Soul multibox for official EU/NA servers.*

30 days key - $10

Contact us - Skype

Features:
Run unlimited clients (depends on your PC set)Key binds on your PCKey rebind available via TeamViewer (3 times per month max)
Other:
Multibox doesn't work on VMMultibox doesn't change your HWID or IPMultibox doesn't protect you from ban

*You must consider:*
Using multibox your account may be banned.
To protect account you should always use different IPs for each account.
Different HWID will be good too.

----------


## Roonvar

Multibox working fine with all last updates.

----------

